# Tinel Sign



## dwaldman (Dec 28, 2010)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tinel's sign is a way to detect irritated nerves. It is performed by lightly tapping (percussing) over the nerve to elicit a sensation of tingling or "pins and needles" in the distribution of the nerve.

From the Exam

"Tinel's sign is negative at the bilateral wrists"

Can this count as a bullet as Examination of sensation (eg, by touch, pin, vibration, proprioception) in Neurolgoical section 97 guidelines?


----------



## Jagadish (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, we can.


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank for your response.


----------

